

Is a Smartphone in Amazon’s Hardware Future? - erichocean
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/05/is-a-smartphone-in-amazons-hardware-future/

======
erichocean
> Indeed, Amazon’s curated (read walled-off) app store and fragmented version
> of Android could push developers away. “The further they go out on their own
> branch of Android, the tougher it gets for developers,” Ask says.

As a developer, the idea of a very well selling Kindle Phone device from
Amazon would make me far more likely to develop for it exclusively.

My company is already limiting its Android tablet development efforts to the
Kindle Fire, for similar reasons.

